# to Saudi with my family?



## agatag (Dec 10, 2013)

Hello ,I'm from Europe and I've been offered a job in Saudi Arabia. Now I'm discussing the terms with my future employer. I want to go with my family, and he says that I can bring them only after 3-4 months of my stay. Is it possible to go with one's family? What does it depend on? What arguments should I present? Please, help. I cannot leave my baby for 4 months


----------



## drsaaba (Apr 6, 2012)

I came with my family and know many people who came with their families. Push the employers to arrange visas for your family as well.


----------



## agatag (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you, drsaaba I've also called Saudi embassy and they told me that teachers and doctors do not need to wait for iqama, and they can go with their families. That's good news as I am a teacher. I just wonder why employers do not want us to go with our families? Perhaps it is easier for them, but I am a woman, so it would be difficult to be on my own in AlQuasim province.


----------



## drsaaba (Apr 6, 2012)

Keep pressure on your organisation. I hear al qassim is a more conservative area, so the more essential to have a male relative


----------



## agatag (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you for your advice. I learnt from the Saudi embassy that there are two professions that can take their families to Saudi without any problem - teachers and doctors. I'm a teacher  I've talked to my employer and they agreed to arrange this for us. So we'll be together from the very beginning


----------



## agatag (Dec 10, 2013)

Sure, I will  We're coming in January.


----------



## drsaaba (Apr 6, 2012)

Good news and welcome


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

My advice. Better not come.

Money isn't everything.

And yes.. im just leaving saudi


----------

